
Speaking as a Performing Art - divia
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/06/speaking_as_a_p.html
======
SwellJoe
Say what you will about Guy, he's a hell of a speaker. His "Art of the Start"
video should be required viewing for everyone everywhere with even a passing
interest in startups or public speaking. It's very compelling stuff.

~~~
jward
I picked up his book, Art of the Start, a few weeks ago and was somewhat
disappointed. I love Guy, except that Garage invested in Gator/Claira, and
read his blog and watch his speeches. After that there really was nothing new
in the book.

